# GT #78: Phoenix Suns (51-26) @ Memphis Grizzlies (21-56) - 4/8



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Memphis Grizzlies (21-56) vs Phoenix Suns (51-26) 
* 

*When: Tuesday, 8EST/6MT/5PST
TV: local of by illegal method* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Boris Diaw [C] Amare Stoudemire*


*Grizzlies Projected Starters:* 







































* [PG] Mike Conley [SG] Mike Miller [SF] Rudy Gay [PF] Hakim Warrick [C] Jason Collins * 














*Suns have been placed on STAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This should be a walk in the park with the reserves playing heavy minutes. If the Grizzlies give us any trouble at this stage then it's not a very good sign for us heading into the playoffs.

_edit:_
I forgot, D'Antoni's our coach. Heavy minutes for the reserves means 5-6 minutes. Hopefully, Skinner will at least get 15-20.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn...I was gonna do this GT if it wasn't up when I got home..damn u Joe mama I wanted to try lol. But this game should be fun, memphis gave us a nice run last time.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

No reason this game shouldn't be over by the end of the 3rd.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Go Suns!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Go Suns!


Tanking is fun!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Let's hope we don't have to rely on our fourth quarter production to win this one!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Let's hope we don't have to rely on our fourth quarter production to win this one!


Hopefully the bench is playing the 4th.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaq to miss tonights game...

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/04/08/20080408shaq.html



> Shaq to sit out tonight
> 
> by Paul Coro - Apr. 8, 2008 10:31 AM
> The Arizona Republic
> ...



D'Antoni please play your ****ing bench tonight, you stubborn son of a *****.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> Shaq to miss tonights game...
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/04/08/20080408shaq.html
> 
> ...


We just need to play DJ Strawberry more and we'll win it all!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is probably the best game for Shaq to miss. This going to be up and down, and we can win it without him tonight. 

Skinner should get some pretty good minutes with his absence.....or so I think.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

shaq being on the suns still weirds me out.. i guess the novelty hasn't worn yet.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

For some reason, I'm used to it now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> We just need to play DJ Strawberry more and we'll win it all!


Of course you foo......


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> For some reason, I'm used to it now.


probably cuz you've been watching most of the suns game and i haven't..

im used to having pau around now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anybody have a link where i can watch the game, please PM to me. thanks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why isn't Shaq playing?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Why isn't Shaq playing?


Tore his ACL, out for the year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, yes I'm sure that's what happened.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Just trying to get your hopes up dude 
Nah he only has a hip bruise or something, from jason terry kneeing him, nothing serious.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks like we are breaking through after a close first 18 minutes or so


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 127, Grizzlies 113*


Didn't get to watch any of it, but I know I would have gotten pissed seeing as how they gave up a big lead.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We dominated this game. Even the Grizz announcers (most biased IMO) said that the Suns played amazing because the Grizz played very well and still got demolished.


----------

